# DIY Indoor Hutch



## Toady (Jan 22, 2012)

I've decided to make a plywood and timber indoor hutch for my upcoming bunny (due to needing something solid to keep kitties out), I found an idea from someone who makes them but figured I could make it for almost half of what this person charges for them. The hutch is planned to be 120L x 60W x 55H centimetres (48 x 24 x 21.5 inches) and the original pen opens at the top which needs to be held up with a bit of wood but was thinking if I changed the opening to the front and have double doors it might be easier to clean but I could also keep 1 door open and let bunny out into an Xpen. The original also had 3 enclosed sides and only the front had wire mesh but I'm going to change it so both the front and one side has wire to allow better airflow during our humid summers. It'll also be treated with a waterproofing agent (kind of like industrial PVA wood glue) to help stop rabbit pee soaking into the timber. 

Also with others who have made timber hutches or pens, what kind of thickness did you use? Most Aussie plans I've seen use 42 x 19mm (1.5 x 0.75inch) timber, which I'm thinking should be fine because the only thing that would be on top of this hutch is a few light storage containers with food and litter in them... and the odd 6-7lb cat.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't remember where I read it, but I'm sure I read somewhere that plywood contained chemicals that rabbits shouldn't come into contact with. Maybe it was just if they chewed it. And I'd also wonder about the chemicals in the waterproofing material. How about an enclosed nic setup instead?


----------



## Toady (Jan 23, 2012)

The plywood is just for the walls and unless the bunny digs a hole into it there's no chance of it ingesting any plywood, plus from what I've researched they don't really like it... the internal frame will be made from non treated pine so if it nibbles anything it'll be this timber. And I'm pretty sure that once the water proofing stuff is dried it's all right. Other hutch builders have used it with no worries.

I priced NICs down here and at almost $50 for a set of 14 or 16 it's going to cost me about $100 for a decent sized fully enclosed setup... timbers for the hutch will be under half that.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I can't remember where I read it, but I'm sure I read somewhere that plywood contained chemicals that rabbits shouldn't come into contact with. Maybe it was just if they chewed it. And I'd also wonder about the chemicals in the waterproofing material. How about an enclosed nic setup instead?


I have to echo all what LakeCondo says. Plywood is treated lumber and not good for bunnies. And I would worry about the chemicals in the waterproofing.

I've browsed the Library because LakeCondo does bring up the NIC system a lot, and he peaked my interest. The NIC system is so much better than wood. So much easier to clean. Especially indoors. And your plans, which after reading are definitely thought out for your bunnies comfort, could be done very easily doing the NIC system. 

Let us know what you decide. Would love to see the final set up for your rabbit.

Good Luck.

K


----------



## Toady (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the US and Australia must have different types of timber because down here most of our plywood is made from pine and untreated (all treated timbers are usually green from the treatment) and seen a lot of people using it for the walls of their bunny hutches.

The waterproofing stuff is common white wood glue, which I'm sure most of us have used to put together something.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's nice.

Are you buying your timber and what not from bunnings or something? because you can just ask if it has any chemicals and what not in it anyways,

and When I went to bunnings I asked for animal friendly
water proofing stuff and yeah they show you which one it is


----------



## HayHey0248 (Jan 23, 2012)

:yeahthat: I've noticed on plywood lables in bunnings they have different letters (initials) categorizing what they are mainly made off. So their must be all different types but maybe only in aus.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

*Toady wrote: *


> I think the US and Australia must have different types of timber because down here most of our plywood is made from pine and untreated (all treated timbers are usually green from the treatment) and seen a lot of people using it for the walls of their bunny hutches.
> 
> The waterproofing stuff is common white wood glue, which I'm sure most of us have used to put together something.


Definitely different wood here in the US which does have treated plywood.

Just watch what you buy. And watch what you put on the wood. Because bunnies love to chew wood. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 23, 2012)

:yeahthat:
Also I had a wood hutch and it was imo horrible. The pee soaked through the wood in the night causing a smell so I just got a NIC cage.
Hope this provides some help!
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't see how the plywood can be put together without chemicals bonding the layers, so I just hope it is with safer chemicals.


----------



## Toady (Jan 24, 2012)

How about something like this

http://www.oo.com.au/48-Inch-Metal-...n-_-PetSupplies-_-PEDWD48&CAWELAID=1158528080

It's the only one I've found that has a wire base above the plastic tray


----------



## Toady (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going with the dog crate idea... it's bigger than the planned hutch and should be easier to keep clean. Now just wondering if I should buy it now or wait a few more weeks


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 27, 2012)

*Toady wrote: *


> I'm going with the dog crate idea... it's bigger than the planned hutch and should be easier to keep clean. Now just wondering if I should buy it now or wait a few more weeks


I would go ahead and get it now, but that's just me. Believe me, when we met our boys at 6 weeks, we had everything ready. 







Looked at this empty crate for weeks in anticipation. Things have changed.

But this is what we did with our dog crate.







I guess we were really excited so we got everything together so we were not running around at the time of arrival. Everything was set except for the bunny. 

Can't wait to see your Angora. 

K


----------

